# Stainless Steel Wire



## Smoky Jordan (20/1/16)

Hi Guys

I would like to know in your experience if there is a difference in quality as well as vape experience between the 304 and 316 wires.

I know there is a slight difference in composition of the wires.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## zadiac (20/1/16)

316L is very pliable and soft to work with. The 316L also produces less carbon when heated, so I think it's safer. I may be wrong, but I prefer 316L due to it's ease of use.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/1/16)

26AWG 316L is my go to for tanks these days. such crisp clean flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (20/1/16)

I have been using 304 in both power and temp mode. Seems to hold up better than Kanthal and works just as easy. Vapewise I cannot really detect any difference to Kanthal. From what I have read 304 should be the ideal wire for both modes. Have yet to try the 316.


----------



## argief (20/1/16)

Such a noob but... Can I use 316L in any device? Or do I need an SS mode? From what I understand, SS can be used just like kanthal but also in TC (understandably TC should specifically cater for SS) 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoky Jordan (20/1/16)

Thanks everyone for your input. I was considering the 304 now I feel more comfortable to try it now


----------



## Andre (20/1/16)

argief said:


> Such a noob but... Can I use 316L in any device? Or do I need an SS mode? From what I understand, SS can be used just like kanthal but also in TC (understandably TC should specifically cater for SS)
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Yes, you can use it in power mode (like Kanthal) or in temp mode.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/1/16)

argief said:


> Such a noob but... Can I use 316L in any device? Or do I need an SS mode? From what I understand, SS can be used just like kanthal but also in TC (understandably TC should specifically cater for SS)
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Generally if you're not using it in Temperature Control (TC) I would advise using it in Variable Voltage (VV) mode. 

The resistance of SS changes as it gets hotter, because of this, running it in Variable Wattage (VW) mode will lead to the hits not feeling quite as intense, the hotter it gets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

